# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين زفاف حلوين

## دموع الورد



----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين دموع الورد
بس اتزوج بدي افرجيهن لخطيبتي عشان تنقي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> 


كتير حلووووووين

يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

ممتاز جنتل...مشان تعزمني على الحفله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


شكرا لمروركم

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس مش ما تيجي  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

> بس مش ما تيجي



لا اكيد جاي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 



هاد حلو...بس ناقصه اشي
يسلموا ورد

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بس مش ما تيجي



واثق من حالك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  من هون ل4 او 5 سنين بيعين الله... :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> واثق من حالك   من هون ل4 او 5 سنين بيعين الله...


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين اربع سنين هاي
كلها كم شهر وبالكثير سنة ونص بكون متزوج ان شاء الله

----------


## شمعة امل

كتير حلوين 
مشكووووووووووووورة دموع

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا لمروركم

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

حلوين كثير ,يسلمو يديكي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=center] 
احلا واحد 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

حلووووووووو

----------


## دمعة فرح

كلهم حلوين بس هاد اكتر واحد عجبني.............

----------


## منيرة الظلام

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمرورك العطر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووو دموع حلوين
 :SnipeR (62): 
بس لازم تحجيزيلي واحد 
 :Eh S(2): 

اكيد مو الي بس للعروس

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

كتير حلوين .. عقبال الصبايا ..


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

بجننوا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## samah

[align=center] :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27): 
حلويييين كتيييييييييييير....
 :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e:   :31d13c231e: [/align]

----------

